# Icd 10 code for Tick bite



## carol52

Hello,  I need an ICD 10 code for Tick bite, Dr. not stating that this is Tick bite fever although patient has a fever. Does Dr. need to state that this is related ?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## CodingKing

Yes, provider would need to link the tick bit to the fever, you cant assume.

Per the index


Bite > insect - see Bite, by site, superficial, insect


----------



## mitchellde

Use the index for diseases and code and go to bite then superficial then site.  Then for external cause go to bitten by and then arthropod.


----------



## carol52

*Tick bite*

Thanks so much for all your help.... so appreciate it !
Carol


----------

